# 5 gal



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yes i was just wonderin if put 2 males in 3 females would that be okay or do they need a tank. I was plannin on sellin there babys to my friends would this be ok or just have 1 male and 2 female. Help is greatly apprecieated


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

What kind of fish are you talking about? Tank size? What do you plan on using for filtration? Heater? Is it cycled? Etc...?

Other than that 1:3 is best.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

o sorry talking about guppys 5 gal yes i have a filter but if it is ok i will put my undergravel filter and yes have a heater. yes its cyled

so would guppys be ok


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

They would be until the babies come, then you will quickly run out of room. Each female can have dozens of fry each month.

I would suggest a 10gal. just because when your friends no longer want more Guppies, then your tank will be big enough to allow the fry to grow large enough to sell to your lfs.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

alright thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A 10 gal? HA! Try an outdoor kiddie pool.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah Guppies sure do like to get to it...lol


----------

